# Alien Buck



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after only seeing fawns, buttons and doe too far to shoot at i figured id mix it up a bit. i put out the old tink bomb and hit the primos estrus bleat can pretty hard yesterday starting at about 2:30. i had a buck come in behind me around 6pm and he looked to be an 8 point, maybe bigger. he was behind my tree and behind my right sholder, as i grab for my bow, hooking up my release, i slowly turn my head to look for him and see hes frozen and looking right up at me. i thought he busted me for sure. he started heading away, not running, but he was getting out of there for sure, he knew somethings just not right. i let out a blaaaa and he froze behind this clump of trees. i could see his body, but no head, so i knew he couldnt see me. thats when i spun around drawing my alien X, as i did he started moving again and i put the pin on the sholder and touched off the release. i made a fire nock out of a thill bobber light and i saw my arrow penetrate a little high and a little forward. (that bobber light was cool as hell.lol.) i watched him run into the thicket on the edge of a field and waited about 10 minutes to get down. i knew from my hit and that it was going to be dark soon, i wasnt going looking for him at that moment, figured id leave him till morning. as im driving home i started thinking, i hear coyotes howling everytime im out in this area at night and after that photo of the damage they did to one guys deer when he backed out, i planned on going home getting some sleep, a bit to eat, grabbing my coleman lantern, compass and finding this badboy. i got back to the area at 2:15 am and as soon as i got out of my vehicle, i hear coyotes howling all over the place, some far, some not so far, JUST GREAT. a little after 4am i figured out where my tree stand was and got my bearings. i headed to where i thought he went into the thicket, i found blood, LOTS of blood. i hit him with a rage 2 blade, let me tell you, IM SOLD, it was like someone had a blood hose and was spraying it everywhere.lol. easy trail to follow. hes not the biggest deer, but ill never forget him, those damn yotes kept the hair on the back of my neck standing all night long with that errie howling they do. hes looks like an alien to me and i shot him with my Alien X, so im calling him my "alien Buck" thanks


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice story,nice video,nice fat buck!Keep eating those paint chips.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

that is great... never find another like it... the Ohio "Alien Buck"


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

very unique buck tom, congrats


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Your a riot man! Love your videos. That is a very unique buck. Congrats!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dude....a unique buck for a unique guy! Great job/videos!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice Job tom.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i like the video. shoulda took a video of the guttin. haha good work


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice story and buck Tom!!!

Maybe the "Alien Buck" stood there looking for so long because he had never seen anyone like you either. You two were made for each other.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Tom, loved the Buck Video. Keep making them. It's a very unique deer. Congratulations!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

great video unique deer for sure


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

That deer really resembles a deer I have pictures of down here in Southeastern Stark County. It's obviously not the same deer but it does resemble it in a way!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks everyone, this guy is special to me for a lot of reasons. this was my 14th day of bow hunting this year and i couldnt be happier with him. just a lot of memories for me. thanks for letting me share. 

heres a picture of the damage the rage 2 blade did to my buddy. ive always been a thunderhead 125 man, never had any issues with them at all. a friend of mine laura gave me a 3 pack of 2 blade for christmas last year, i promised id use them and i can tell you what, im freeking impressed. what a gapping wound and what an easy blood trail to follow.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good buck and video ezbite..Congrats.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Those rage's do the trick, don't they?! They don't seem to be bone crushers, but they sure make a nasty slice. I've been pleased with them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this is the first deer ive hit with them, so far im very impressed, that 2" slice is no bullsh!t


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Tom. Thanks for sharing the video, it was fun to watch.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I can just see you walking in the woods from 2:15 until 4:00 looking for your stand with the yotes howling. That had to be fun Great story . Congrats.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool buck & story EZB.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats! I would be going after some yotes now that you have your buck, my boys have been going after them up here in ashtabula co this fall, they have gotten a few, missed a few and got some on cam, there seems to be a lot of them up here this year. always good for sharpening ones hunting skills.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Tom...love your videos!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Really liked the video and nice buck, very unique for sure! You might reconsider naming that deer to the "Bed Head" buck.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Ez...great story via video! You need to get ya some help the next time you stick one. Sure makes the drag much easier! At least you had the "Glock"  Congrats on a "unique" buck!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Great video my spitfires does the same thing.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good show, Tom.(literally and figuratively) 
I'd say, yes, an older deer. The horns start slow/smaller, and grow as they mature. When they reach a certain age, they start to "deteriorate" in the horns first. They will also loose some body mass. The grey face really gives it away. They still eat fine. 
Have encountered many like that in the past down in Harrison. Those guys are the meanest ones in the woods this time of year-they just don't know they're NOT what they once were!(kinda like us!!) Year or two ago, he'd have been a wall hanger. I've found sheds from some of those 'oldies' that would not make a good tooth pick and gnarly too.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Good show, Tom.(literally and figuratively)
> I'd say, yes, an older deer. The horns start slow/smaller, and grow as they mature. When they reach a certain age, they start to "deteriorate" in the horns first. They will also loose some body mass. The grey face really gives it away. They still eat fine.
> Have encountered many like that in the past down in Harrison. Those guys are the meanest ones in the woods this time of year-they just don't know they're NOT what they once were!(kinda like us!!) Year or two ago, he'd have been a wall hanger. I've found sheds from some of those 'oldies' that would not make a good tooth pick and gnarly too.


funny you say that this morning, i made "alien" burgers last night and i thought it was the best deer ive ever eaten.lol. seriously.

when i first saw him i thought he was young, but after really checking him out i could tell he'd been around the block.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Yeah I bet those burgers were good ! Just wanted to tell you my buddy took a 8pt off "Almost Heaven" last night. We guessed him at 180-200#, picture is at Gander Mtn.,Niles. I am trying to load the pics. Next week will be good !


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

nice buck for sure wish i had time to hunt this year


----------

